# New Hair and bronzy makeup



## glam8babe (May 4, 2008)

i Finally got my hair done after waiting soo long! I got blonde highlights (ash and platinum), some short layers for added volume and a new side fringe.. i LOVE it! i think im gonna get short layers more often because my hair looks so much healthier and volumized.
I did my makeup too with like bronzy eyes and my new fave lip combo!





























FACE
MAC studio fix fluid mixed with maybelline bronzing makeup drops 
BE mineral veil powder
Benefit boi-ing concealer - medium
YSL touche eclat

EYES
UDPP
Mac paint pot - cash flow
UD deluxe e/s - honey
UD deluxe e/s - shag
The bronze/copper colour from Dress camp palette
and the dark brown from smoking eyes quad
Mac pigmen - lily white (highlight)
Lancome hypnose mascara
Bobbi brown gel liner - granite ink

CHEEKS
Sculpt n shape duo
MAC joyous b/p/b

LIPS
Boots no7 lip liner in 20 nude
MAC costa chic lipstick
MAC sock hop lipglass

Lancome le kohl crayon pencil liner - noir


----------



## nikki (May 4, 2008)

I love your hair and makeup!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 4, 2008)

Stunning!  You are so beautiful!  I love the lips!


----------



## glam8babe (May 4, 2008)

thanks girls


----------



## mimibrowneyes (May 4, 2008)

u look like a movie star! gorgeous


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2008)

Very Pretty. Your eyes look marvelous


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 4, 2008)

I love your makeup combo... it's so summery and fresh!


----------



## glam8babe (May 4, 2008)

thnx


----------



## ilovegreen (May 4, 2008)

you look so different, great look


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 4, 2008)

I am loving the hair!! It makes you look so soft and elegant.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, great look!  Costa Chica is really pretty on you!


----------



## sinergy (May 4, 2008)

Your hair looks great! And I love your lipcolor, very pretty.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 4, 2008)

Love your makeup (and hair). Very pretty look.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 4, 2008)

*~*You look amazing!!! Love your hair!!*~*


----------



## glam8babe (May 4, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 4, 2008)

so prrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeetttty. i love the new look


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

You look like a model! You are rockin the coral-coloured lips, too. That colour always makes me look orange and I wish I could pull off Costa Chic or Vegas Volt! Everything looks GREAT!!


----------



## JesseVanity (May 4, 2008)

You look FLAWLESS in the first picture girl, so hot!


----------



## glam8babe (May 4, 2008)

thnx so much guys


----------



## Nicolah (May 4, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 4, 2008)

Wow you look absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Distinque (May 4, 2008)

love it!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (May 4, 2008)

Wow Foxy lady! Your feller is a lucky boy.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 4, 2008)

Amazing look!  I love the lip color!


----------



## fashionette (May 4, 2008)

Cutie!
I need to geet costa chic, looks awesome


----------



## kimmy (May 4, 2008)

you look great! i love your hair.


----------



## Rennah (May 4, 2008)

I love the lipcolor soo much!

Your hair looks great... and your skin looks flawless!

Very pretty!!!


----------



## amalie rafisura (May 4, 2008)

You're SIZZLING!!! Tutorial pleeeeeeeeease.....


----------



## kaliraksha (May 4, 2008)

I know you were already grown up, but you look super foxy and grown up now. Love the new hair... and the model look =)


----------



## PomPoko (May 4, 2008)

Your hair looks really hot. I love it. and you made me want costa chic so so much!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 4, 2008)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Patricia (May 4, 2008)

love it!


----------



## glam8babe (May 4, 2008)

thnx everyone


----------



## c00ki312 (May 4, 2008)

becky u look fantabulous with that hair! jordan would be so proud! lol


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2008)

LOVE the new hair!! you look gorgeous hun
xoxo


----------



## shadee (May 4, 2008)

WOW! Love love love! you look like a barbie doll! Love your fotds, tutorial please!!


----------



## lexfunk (May 4, 2008)

Your skin looks incredible.  Is it the bronzer drops that add the glow?  I would love a tut on your face makeup!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 4, 2008)

u look amazing!! 
i want to do my hair exactly like that


----------



## beauty_marked (May 4, 2008)

First off your eyes look SICK in the second pic.
The hair looks gorgeous and i love that lip color. i wish i could get a hold of costa chica


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 4, 2008)

specktra took forever to finally get me to this topic, but you look absolutely gorgeous. very different...and stunning.

I absolutely love the hair and definetly the lips. so summery!


----------



## vcanady (May 4, 2008)

OMG, SO gorgeous!!! I want your hair!!! And I'm dying for that lipstick!!!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (May 5, 2008)

Wow youre eyes are amazing, are they two different colors like Kate Bosworth??


----------



## wootangnit (May 5, 2008)

WOOOOOW! That is some gnarly hair! The light colors do wonders for your skin tone!


----------



## rutledgekl (May 5, 2008)

very pretty!u look like a celebrity chick!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (May 5, 2008)

oooo laa laaa!! super hottt


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2008)

Wow, you look gorgeous!


----------



## versace (May 5, 2008)

new hair really suits you
and love that lip combo so much


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 5, 2008)

i love those lips..


----------



## Glamgirlie (May 5, 2008)

Loving your hair and make-up...so pretty.


----------



## User67 (May 5, 2008)

You look AMAZING!


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2008)

Looks good, I love that lipstick!


----------



## melliquor (May 5, 2008)

Becky.. you look great.  I love your hair.  It really suits you and you makeup is stunning.


----------



## indaco (May 5, 2008)

you're hot....and i looooooooove your hair!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_becky u look fantabulous with that hair! jordan would be so proud! lol_

 
haha i LOVE her current hair colour but i could probably never pull that off... ive heard shes going blonde soon anyways


----------



## glam8babe (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexfunk* 

 
_Your skin looks incredible. Is it the bronzer drops that add the glow? I would love a tut on your face makeup!_

 
yeh they are amazing! i mean its only maybelline but its great for if you want to darken your foundation if you've got abit more tan and its nice for the summer coz its nice and bronzy but doesnt make you look 'fake' or 'orange'


----------



## glam8babe (May 5, 2008)

thnx every1


----------



## oooshesbad (May 5, 2008)

your hair looks great, and the make is awesome i love the lip color on u


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 5, 2008)

I am pretty much one hundred percent jealous of your hair! Absolutely gorgeous...you look like a rockstar.


----------



## n_c (May 5, 2008)

You look FAB!


----------



## glam8babe (May 5, 2008)

thanks guys xx


----------



## hunnybun (May 5, 2008)

omg!  you are absolutely gorgeous!  i've seen your fotd's before, and always thought you were pretty but this new look on you is amazing.  do you model?  if not, you totally should.


----------



## Claire84 (May 5, 2008)

Wow wow wow!  You look abslutely gorgeous!  Stunning make up and your hair is to-die-for - am very jealous here!  I've got light blonde hair too, but it's pretty much as flat as a pancake and I'm clueless as to what I can do with it - give me your hair girl!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 5, 2008)

Your hair looks wicked!! the lip combo looks hot too hun =) you look so summery!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 5, 2008)

Wow!!! You look amazing!!!


----------



## wifey806 (May 5, 2008)

best. hair. everrrr!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 5, 2008)

you look prettier!


----------



## Emmi (May 5, 2008)

Your hair looks great


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Wow this is the best one I have seen of you, you look like a super model! lol You look so gorgeous, I love your new hair and those coral lips!


----------



## Girl about town (May 5, 2008)

oooooh gorgeous love the colour , make up looks amazing!!x


----------



## MissCreoula (May 5, 2008)

I love the lips with the bronzey eyes!! Very nice, it shouts "summer is coming" love it!


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2008)

i want to get a fringe like that one in your pic


----------



## GreekChick (May 5, 2008)

You look so so gorgeous! Wow, stunner!


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2008)

we want a tutorial!!!


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## milamonster (May 6, 2008)

youre so glowy
and as always gorgeous!
and with the big hair you look like a model


----------



## pat (May 6, 2008)

I love it! I love your new hair do and the eyes! It's very pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (May 6, 2008)

thanks for the lovely comments guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my hair used to be flat too but i got short layers so i can have it more volumized which is great!! and for the fringe i just used my ghd straighteners and flicked it out to the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  make sure to apply hairspray on it if you go out wearing it like that.. so it stays put


----------



## ChaosVang (May 6, 2008)

That's definitely a great look for you.


----------



## User49 (May 6, 2008)

Hollywood Hed Kandi Summer Fresh! It's awesome. The whole look is fresh and summery! Love it!


----------



## tigerli17 (May 6, 2008)

LOVE it, the eyes, the lips, especially the hair. It all looks beautiful! Tempted to get Costa Chic now even though I know corals look crap on me.

Wish my hair would do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## lalunia (May 6, 2008)

wow, that looks great! I love love love the hair and your skin looks flawless!


----------



## Patricia (May 6, 2008)

tutoriaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!! pls


----------



## midge (May 6, 2008)

My goodness, you're adorable. XD


----------



## delidee32 (May 6, 2008)

Girl you look stunning!  Magazine cover girl worthy


----------



## OohJeannie (May 7, 2008)

Heeeeey you have heterochromia...Two diff eye colors.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool!

U look very pretty! Love the lip combo too.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 7, 2008)

Hello SEXY!!!
You look amazing, the hair suits you very well.


----------



## c00ki312 (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_haha i LOVE her current hair colour but i could probably never pull that off... ive heard shes going blonde soon anyways_

 
u know, i prefer her with that dark hair, she looks so good. shes been blonde for a long time so i think she should stay brunette for a while but thats not to say you dont look good. you do!


----------



## glam8babe (May 8, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Jot (May 8, 2008)

beautiful. love your new hair. you look hot


----------



## glam8babe (May 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (May 11, 2008)

Lovely lip color on you!!


----------



## nur (May 13, 2008)

i saw ur avi picture i thought it was a models picture,u look great well done.you know  your stuff well.


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2008)

thanks hunni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 13, 2008)

gorgeous hair and makeup!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 13, 2008)

You look hot! I love the lips.


----------



## glam8babe (May 13, 2008)

thnx


----------

